# Flame Rollout - Bad exchanger or cracked inducer housing



## gl35 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have flame roll out on the middle burner of a three burner setup that keeps tripping my upper safety switch. Inspecting the unit I found a good sized crack in the draft inducer motor housing and though that this was probably causing the roll out. As a temporary fix, I JB welded 95% of the crack (part of the crack was under the fan blade and I couldn't get to it) but I am still having a rollout problem. After further testing, I've noticed that the flame rollout only happens once the main blower kicks on and have read that this is a classic sign of a bad heat exchanger. I also think I can feel a little air coming out of the center heat exchanger tube when the blower is on but the heater is off. (Again another sign of a bad heat exchanger.) I was wondering if anyone with more experience could tell me if the cracked draft inducer housing could be causing my problems or does this definitely sound like a bad heat exchanger. From the looks of things I can fix the housing myself for less than 200 bucks but most just suggest replacing the whole furnace if the heat exchanger is bad. My biggest problem is that I simply don't have the money to replace the furnace. By the way its a 19 year old Rudd Silhouette Model #UGVA-07NAMGR. Just one more question - Can anyone tell me how to visually inspect the heat exchanger on the model. I can't see it at all and can't find any kind of access panels.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Air coming out the tube with just the blower on is a bad heat exchanger. The roll out confirms that. Any furnace with a crack or hole big enough to cause roll out needs to be shut down since it is NOT SAFE TO OPERATE! Heat exchanger replacement can be 1/2-2/3rds the cost of a new furnace.

The good news is furnace can be purchased fairly cheap. A part time " do you want fries with that" job will have it paid for in less then a year.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep. Google: cracked heat exchanger and hit IMAGES for more info. Furnace would need to be removed or a huge hole cut in the bonnet to properly see the heat exchanger. Can be very difficult to see the crack on those tubular heat exchangers. Probably you have one of these 2 types. At 19 yrs old ALL the parts are wearing /worn out and I would buy a new furnace. Weatherking is the economy Rheem series and looks not too bad to me. May just fit in exactly w/o any ductwork modifications.


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like a cracked heat exchanger. You've gotten your moneys worth out of that one. A new furnace is much cheaper than a funeral. I know times are tough but how much is your life worth? Get a new furnace.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Most of us in this field run into folks who have had co and co2 poisoning from situations exactly like yours..
Every year they are discovering worse and worse long term medical consequences from this type poisoning.

TURN OFF YOUR FURNACE NOW! Repair it if you can as a short term solution but your repair estimate sounds iffy. The age, the problems you've already had with it means that anyone in our field would be giving you the advise to chuck it.


----------

